# iptable module missing after kernel upgrade.

## manu_leo

Hi Experts,

I recently upgraded the kernel version on my Server.

make menuconfig, selected the iptable module.

make module_install

Rebooted the server and it came up with the new module 

# uname -a

Linux flexcolo 3.12.8 #2 SMP Mon Jan 20 16:05:45 IST 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

Now somehow I am not able run the iptable nat module as it comes up with the below error:-

# iptables -t nat -L

FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

iptables v1.4.7: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

ip table filter work just fine

iptables -t filter -L

Chain INPUT (policy DROP)

target prot opt source destination 

ACCEPT all -- anywhere 172.28.124.0/24 

ACCEPT all -- anywhere 192.168.210.0/30 

ACCEPT all -- anywhere 192.168.0.0/26 

When I do lsmod | grep ip

]# lsmod | grep ip

ipmi_si 47206 1 

nf_conntrack_ipv4 10417 4 

nf_defrag_ipv4 1646 1 nf_conntrack_ipv4

nf_conntrack 89933 3 nf_conntrack_ftp,nf_conntrack_ipv4,xt_state

iptable_filter 1698 1 

iptable_mangle 1775 0 

I dont see ip_table or iptable_nat module here.

please let know if I need to install them and from where can I download them.

Appreciate all your help in advance.

----------

## Hu

You may not have built NAT support for your kernel.  If you disabled the NAT table in your kernel configuration, then no module would have been built.  If that is the case, you must configure a new kernel with the options you need, then reboot to it.

In general, if you anticipate leaving a feature loaded indefinitely, you should make it builtin.

----------

